# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  هدف تركيا الحاسم قد يكتب سطرا جديدا في تاريخ البطولات الاوروبية

## ابو نعيم

*ربما يمهد الهدف الذي سجله أردا توران للمنتخب التركي في اللحظة الاخيرة من مباراته أمام المنتخب السويسري مساء أمس الاربعاء ضمن الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الاولى في الدور الاول لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية (يورو 2008) الطريق أمام كتابة صفحة جديدة في تاريخ البطولة الاوروبية.

فقد يتسبب هذا الهدف في احتكام الفريقين إلى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية لحسم الصراع بينهما على البطاقة الثانية للتأهل من المجموعة إلى دور الثمانية في البطولة المقامة حاليا في سويسرا والنمسا.

ويلتقي المنتخبان التشيكي والتركي في مدينة جنيف السويسرية الأحد المقبل في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة وهي المباراة التي ستحسم البطاقة الثانية للتأهل من المجموعة حيث حصد كلا من الفريقين ثلاث نقاط من مباراتيه الأوليين في المجموعة كما يتساويان في عدد الاهداف التي سجلها كلا منهما (هدفان) والتي دخلت شباكهما (ثلاثة أهداف).

ولذلك يثور الاستفسار عما سيحدث إذا تعادل الفريقان سويا في مباراة الاحد وعما إذا كان الفريقان سيحتكمان الى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية ليلحق الفائز بالمنتخب البرتغالي إلى دور الثمانية.

وتنص قواعد البطولة على الاحتكام في البداية لنتيجة المواجهة المباشرة بين الفريقين إذا تساويا في عدد النقاط فإذا انتهت المباراة بينهما بالتعادل يحتكم الفريقان لفارق الاهداف في المواجهات المباشرة بينهما إذا كان الصراع على التأهل بين أكثر من فريقين لديهم نفس العدد من النقاط.

وإذا تساوت الفرق في كل ذلك يكون الاحتكام لفارق الاهداف العام ثم عدد الاهداف التي أحرزها كل فريق فإذا لم يحسم الصراع بعد كل ذلك يكون الاحتكام لمعامل مسابقة التصفيات لكل من كأس العالم 2006 و"يورو 2008" وهو ناتج قسمة عدد النقاط التي حصل عليها الفريق في التصفيات على عدد المباريات التي خاضها في التصفيات.

وإذا احتكم الفريقان لهذا المعامل سيكون الفوز من نصيب المنتخب التشيكي حيث يبلغ هذا المعامل لديه 333ر2 مقابل 958ر1 لتركيا.

ولكن إذا تساوى الفريقان في هذا المعامل أيضا يحتكمان بعد ذلك لترتيبهما في قائمة اللعب النظيف فإذا لم يحسم الموقف بينهما يلجآن لإجراء قرعة.

ورغم ذلك تؤكد فقرة أخرى في لوائح البطولة أنه إذا تساوى فريقان في عدد النقاط وعدد الاهداف التي سجلها والتي اهتزت بها شباك كل منهما بعد المباراة الاخيرة لكل فريق في دور المجموعات وكانت المباراة الاخيرة في المجموعة بينهما يحتكمان مباشرة إلى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد نهاية الوقت الاصلي للمباراة.

ولذلك فإنه إذا تعادل المنتخبان التشيكي والتركي في جنيف ستحسم المباراة بينهما بضربات الترجيح دون اللجوء لوقت إضافي. وستكون تلك المرة الاولى التي تنتهي فيها مباراة بضربات الترجيح في الدور الاول (دور المجموعات) لإحدى البطولات الكبيرة.

وكان من الممكن أن تطبق هذه القاعدة في بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية للشباب في أثيوبيا عام 2001 وذلك في المباراة بين المنتخبين المصري والكاميروني ولكن الاتحاد الافريقي للعبة (يويفا) قرر أن تعاد المباراة وأن نتيجة التعادل غير مقبولة.

واتفق الفريقان على انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل الذي يضمن لكل منهما التأهل للدور التالي ولكن المشجعين اقتحموا أرض الملعب وأعربوا عن استيائهم مما أدى الى إعادة المباراة ولكن الإعادة لم تنته بضربات الترجيح حيث فاز المنتخب المصري 3/1 .

وفي عام 1968 تأهل المنتخب الايطالي إلى نهائي بطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية بفضل قرعة أجريت بعملة معدنية بعد انتهاء مباراة الفريق مع منتخب الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق بالتعادل السلبي في الدور قبل النهائي ليفوز المنتخب الايطالي بالقرعة ويتأهل للمباراة النهائية التي فاز بها بعد إعادتها بينما خسر المنتخب السوفيتي مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث.

وإذا احتكم الفريقان الى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية في مباراتهما يوم الأحد سيكون ذلك مصدر سعادة للمنتخب التشيكي الذي نجح في جميع المرات الثلاث التي احتكم فيها لضربات الترجيح قبل ذلك على مدار مشاركاته في بطولات الامم الاوروبية.

ففي عام 1976 توج المنتخب التشيكي باسم تشيكوسلوفاكيا بلقب البطولة الاوروبية بعد التغلب في المباراة النهائية على ألمانيا بضربات الترجيح ثم تغلب على إيطاليا بنفس الطريقة في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث بالبطولة التي أقيمت عام 1980 ثم على المنتخب الفرنسي بضربات الترجيح في الدور قبل النهائي ليورو 1996 .

والمثير للدهشة أن لاعبي التشيك سجلوا جميع ضربات الترجيح التي سددوها على مدار البطولات الماضية وبلغ عددها 20 ضربة.

ولذلك لن يكون أمرا غريبا أن يفضل المنتخب التركي العودة للنظام القديم الذي يحسم المواجهة من خلال القرعة بالعملة المعدنية خاصة وأن أول مشاركة للفريق في نهائيات كاس العالم وذلك عام 1954 كان عن طريق القرعة بعملة معدنية.

وخاض المنتخب التركي آنذاك آخر مبارياته في التصفيات أمام المنتخب الاسباني حيث خسر ذهابا في أسبانيا وفاز إيابا في تركيا ليحتكم الفريقان إلى القرعة بالعملة المعدنية بدلا من اللجوء لخوض مباراة ثالث فاصلة.

وفاز المنتخب التركي بالقرعة ليتأهل إلى النهائيات التي أقيمت في سويسرا.

ولكن ذلك لن يكون ممكنا في مباراة المنتخبين التشيكي والتركي يوم الاحد المقبل حيث يرجح أن يتدرب لاعبو تركيا على تسديد ضربات الترجيح خلال اليومين المقبلين قبل المباراة. وإذا انتهت المباراة بهذه الطريقة ستكون تاريخية.
منقوووووووووووووول*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكور


*
شكرا على مرورك*

----------

